
The Cloud Resume Challenge - forrestbrazeal
https://cloudirregular.substack.com/p/the-cloud-resume-challenge
======
ramimac
The challenge also now has an official website:
[https://cloudresumechallenge.dev/](https://cloudresumechallenge.dev/)

And while the "Hall of Fame" is empty, it seems some people are starting to
complete it.

Write-up: [https://dev.to/jcmullis/the-cloud-resume-
challenge-2mic](https://dev.to/jcmullis/the-cloud-resume-challenge-2mic)
Result: [https://www.jcmresume.com/](https://www.jcmresume.com/)

